# Chestnut Hollow visit with Jerry Peters...



## old hotrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Had a great visit and got a few pics but didn't get to take my normal 100s of pics because I didn't want to intrude...could have spent all day there but the red eye flight was taking a toll on these old sleepy bones...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157633331566875/


----------



## rebirthbikes (Apr 24, 2013)

*man o man*

Dave I've wanted to go here for years. I know the Father & son duo have some pretty high prices, but I've also heard that they have a pile of frames just gathering rust that they part with for pretty cheap. Is that true??? 

Thanks for posting pics!!!
judd


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Click on the link to more pics on my Flickr page to see the grand pile O' bikes (and there are more than what is pictured)...great guys and well worth the trip...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 24, 2013)

Doesn't look like anythings moved since I was there in '08!


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2013)

Talked to the dad.He likes trading for firearms especially Lugers.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2013)

So, Dave.
 Is your visit to Chestnut Hollow for real, or is this a story to make us think you're at Chestnut Hollow?


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 24, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Doesn't look like anythings moved since I was there in '08!




or when i was there in '85


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice Dave! So glad you were able to go!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh Marty, you caught me...I actually photoshopped some dust onto a bunch of pics I found online...April fooo...wait, a little late for that...LOL


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank's,for the pictures, Dave.
I was just playing games in response to Tims fake Autocycle story.
What was the (real) story on the red bluebird? The last time I saw a picture of that bike, it was all together. Were they packing it up for shipping?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 25, 2013)

Had to break it down since it wouldn't fit in my suitcase


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> Talked to the dad.He likes trading for firearms especially Lugers.




This is illegal!
He tried this scam on me years ago.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2013)

Why??? Is he a felon?


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 26, 2013)

*Unreal*

are those the guys that sold mike wolf  only a reflector and a spoke or something. classic they werent letting those guys buy anything .   looks like those fellas have alot of time and energy invested on that amazing cash of americana. WHATS THE STORY ,with those guys , they must have cleaned up. before anybody new this stuff would be desirable way back in the day.

not to mention those brilliant examples or classic car/coach restos.  would love to visit that place.... is it open to the public is it a museum or what.


----------



## MR D (Apr 27, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> are those the guys that sold mike wolf  only a reflector and a spoke or something. classic they werent letting those guys buy anything .   looks like those fellas have alot of time and energy invested on that amazing cash of americana. WHATS THE STORY ,with those guys , they must have cleaned up. before anybody new this stuff would be desirable way back in the day.
> 
> not to mention those brilliant examples or classic car/coach restos.  would love to visit that place.... is it open to the public is it a museum or what.




They are just collectors. They will sell if you have enough cash and a few small children to offer up (joke). American pickers dudes got away with a glass reflector and a microphone. They also found the real value in a King Kong movie poster that was hanging in the son's "house".

the deal with these guys is they have put together a small village on the property. It's cool how they did it, and yes it's open to the public.


----------

